# Wood Turner's Finish



## C Randall (Jul 26, 2015)

Has anyone here used the Wood Turner's Finish by General Finishes? The guy at Woodcraft recommended it when I bought my first pen blank and kit. I like the way it looks on the pen, except that it bubbled and left a rough surface in spots. The blank is "Wenga" I think, or something like that, and it looks really good where the finish went on well. I just sanded the blank and then applied several coats of the finish with a paper towel. Should I have sanded between coats or used steel wool or something like that? If someone has had success with it, please let me know. I'm new to pen turning and to the forum, except that I posted on the "Introductions" page. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 26, 2015)

As you run into questions, you may want to keep this page bookmarked:
Exotic Blanks :: How To Videos

Specifically, for this question, third link from the bottom of that page will take you here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E1Kflo93eCM


----------



## C Randall (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks, Ed, that's a great resource that I didn't know about. I've watched a few YouTube videos, but this site is very helpful.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 27, 2015)

We use it at Center for the Blind.  We also use CA/BLO.  But some have problems with the CA fumes, so for them we use the Wood Turners Finish.  We also use it on peppermills.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 27, 2015)

Ed's video is excellent. Send me your address and I will send you some. I barely use it, but that doesn't mean it is no good.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 27, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Ed's video is excellent. Send me your address and I will send you some. I barely use it, but that doesn't mean it is no good.



Are you talking to me, Tony?

Sharon


----------



## C Randall (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi sbwertz. How do you apply it? Do you use Ed's method of applying it with a sponge or do you use some other applicator? Do you sand between coats? Do you have trouble with bubbles forming while you are applying it or while it is drying?

Thanks


----------



## RedBeard (Jul 27, 2015)

The first time I used it I didn't really care for it, but that could be more of my technique than anything else. I applied it to a piece of katalox with just a paper towel and it went on smoothly with no issues at all it was just more of a satin look than the high gloss I was used to with BLO/CA. Now keep in mind that this was just me screwing around and trying it out of curiosity more than anything. I tried it again on a piece of bog oak and it started to build up a higher gloss. I do plan on using it again in the hopes of achieving that same satin finish I got on the katalox because as I've looked at it over the months that it's been sitting on my table I've grown to like it.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 27, 2015)

sbwertz said:


> We use it at Center for the Blind.  We also use CA/BLO.  But some have problems with the CA fumes, so for them we use the Wood Turners Finish.  We also use it on peppermills.




I was talking to the OP, but happy to send some to you. I don't think I have enough for the whole lighthouse..but happy to send a few ounces.

I wish there was an inexpensive and convenient way to ship things. I like the SFRB, but it's 8 miles each way to the post office.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Tony, but we are OK.  The people here on IAP have been amazingly generous in supporting both the Phoenix and Tampa projects.  We sold some pens at the AAW annual symposium in Pittsburg, too.  I am constantly amazed at what these turners can accomplish.  I'm just getting ready to photograph the pens they made for the troops.  

Sharon


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 27, 2015)

TonyL said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > We use it at Center for the Blind.  We also use CA/BLO.  But some have problems with the CA fumes, so for them we use the Wood Turners Finish.  We also use it on peppermills.
> ...



If you have a paypal account, you don't ever have to go to the post office.

Order the supplies on line from USPS, process the sfrb postage through your paypal account (multi order shipping it is called) and put it in your mailbox and the postman will take it to the post office and mail it for you.

Keep enough supplies around the house to do this any time you need to, the supplies are free from USPS.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 27, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > sbwertz said:
> ...




I do have a PP account. I had no idea. I have the supplies here. I thought I had to subscribe to stamps.com or endicia. This is super news. Thank you Ed!


----------

